

Review my startup but with a twist. read first. - kullar

The twist is that this review is interactive for Hacker news hackers.<p>What is the main slogan? See where like-minded people will hang out tonight within 30km of your location - in this case, see where hacker news hackers will be hanging out tonight<p>What do you have to do? Even if you are not going out tonight, sign in and click 'here later' to a bar/office near you using the desktop or mobile website.<p>Start here: http://www.likeourselves.com/groups/hacker-news-hackers-1222013<p>You get to see where other reviewers are near you, where they are hanging out tonight, chat online before you even go there and maybe even make a few new friends :)<p>Finally, you can create a group for your own startup customers to meet each other and for you to meet them. See the demo: http://www.likeourselves.com/demo/<p>Why does this startup exist? We wanted the option of hanging out and meeting different types of people whenever we wanted rather than wait for events next week/month. If only 100 people across the city want to meet up tonight to drink tequila... this is the way to do it.
======
fabiandesimone
Clickable: [http://www.likeourselves.com/groups/hacker-news-
hackers-1222...](http://www.likeourselves.com/groups/hacker-news-
hackers-1222013)

------
erichcervantez
Just a quick note: there's an awful lot of text on the front page but I like
the idea. And I'm certainly interested in meeting up to drink tequila ;)

~~~
Soupy
I also think that the homepage needs to be cleaned up a bit, especially below
the fold. Just way too much text. Great concept though!

~~~
kullar
agreed... i initially figured lots of text below the fold is acceptable
because the call to action is clear and average screen sizes suggested people
will only see the top half and if they want more information then scroll down.
However, it needs to be shorter snappier points not an essay!

